# only 1 windshield wiper works



## abchin486 (May 7, 2006)

I have a 2001 Altima. A few days ago, my driver side windsield wiper stopped working. I doubt the motor is broken since the passenger side works. I was thinking it was the rod that connects the windshield wiper to the motor. How do I check this? I started by removing the wiper blade, but what do i do after unscrew the blade off?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

abchin486 said:


> I have a 2001 Altima. A few days ago, my driver side windsield wiper stopped working. I doubt the motor is broken since the passenger side works. I was thinking it was the rod that connects the windshield wiper to the motor. How do I check this? I started by removing the wiper blade, but what do i do after unscrew the blade off?


Your correct, the motor is fine, more than likely the ball joint worn out

remove the splash guard and the gasketing. Try not to break any of the fasteners. From there you can see the connecting rods.


----------

